# Anybody played a Martin SC13E?



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Thoughts? Impressions?

It looks like my ideal guitar for live use. Almost all the demos are playing it through a microphone. I would almost always be playing it plugged in. This is the first new guitar that has me excited in a long time. I see them online in the US but I don’t think they are in Canada yet. Definitely wouldn’t put out the money without trying one. It is too radical of a design.

Martin SC-13E Guitar | New Cutaway Acoustic Electric | C.F. Martin


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

L&M price is $2099-a lot of money for a Mexican made laminate back and sides guitar


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

rollingdam said:


> L&M price is $2099-a lot of money for a Mexican made laminate back and sides guitar


Laminate doesn’t bother me. For a gigging guitar I actually prefer it. Less upkeep, better feedback rejection, less chance of problems if you have to leave it in the car overnight, etc. I’m also not fussy about where it was made. What intrigues me is the adjustability of the neck and the upper fret access. Price wise it’s not far off a 200 series Taylor. I usually prefer the Martin sound over the Taylor sound.


----------

